

Google Analytics Street Fighter Dimension in Query Explorer - dostovskk
http://ga-dev-tools.appspot.com/explorer/?dimensions=ga%253Aken%252Cga%253Aryu&metrics=ga%253AroundsWon%252Cga%253Apunches%252Cga%253Akicks&filters=ga%253AfighterName1%253D%253DKen%252Cga%253AfighterName2%253D%253DKen%253Bga%253AfighterName1%253D%253DRyu%252Cga%253AfighterName2%253D%253DRyu&start-date=2014-02-12&end-date=2014-02-26&max-results=50

======
dostovskk
Only works on Chrome and Webkit based browsers.

